# Carplan Black Trim Wax Performance Test.



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*Well back in April i decided to do a test on one of the work vans with its bleached black bumpers.










Carplan black wax on the left and Mer bumper wax on the right as you look at it in the pictures.










About a week or so later the Mer had given up but the carplan black trim wax still going strong on the left.










Now well into December... still going....:thumb:



















Great Going for a sub £5 product.*


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I used to use that a lot ha

Forgot all about it


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

is it a dye /stain type product?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

There may be a dye of some kind in there, have plastic elements on scooters still going after a couple of years but there not exposed 24/7 to the elements.

I have not tried the specifically marketed dye that some of the other members have tried from off ebay that may well give even a better longer finish or glossier.

But this stuff is so cheap its messy if you dont wear gloves but any you get on paintwork just wipes off.

Simple and effective and has beat stuff costing much more that have gone in a querter or less of the time.

Im sure different plastics will take products differently as well so there are variables, this stuff is so cheap its worth a try before shelling out for more expensive stuff.

Had mine a few years now and mine was under £3.

Just under £5 in halfrauds..

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/cleaning-products/detailing-products/carplan-black-trim-wax-375ml


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Well bloody-hell :wall:.....I've got an unopened bottle of that in the cupboard....
Can't even remember when I bought it. I'll be using that later-on today...cheers James :thumb:.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

I use this on the plastic of my focus and my mums aveo and must say it does a great job.
thanks for the pics of the test dude


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Thing I like is that he's been driving the van around for months with half looking good and the other half not so good :thumb: :lol: :lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

20vKarlos said:


> Thing I like is that he's been driving the van around for months with half looking good and the other half not so good :thumb: :lol: :lol:


Better still i did another van same make and colour but that one i did the other side....:lol:

Actually was in the other van today and that also still going strong with its half a bumper In The Black Trim wax .... well together they will make a full one...:lol:


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I've been using simonize back to black which works well but I'll look out for that next time.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have a bottle of this and used it on my cars trim before I colour coded it. Give plastics 2 coats with a buff off after each and your good to go for months. I never found out exactly how long it lasted as I reapplied before it wore off. Just need careful as it will stain if it comes in to contact with fabric.

Sutty.


----------

